# Anyone using Advanced Nutrients Flawless Finish in a soilless medium?



## bud88 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wondering if there's a benefit of using it rather than just cutting off nutrients and using plain pH'd water the last couple of weeks?....:joint4:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey bud, how ya doing?  Good to see you!  

There are very few of us that cut off nutes 2 weeks before harvest.  You are asking your plants to put on a lot of bulk and trichs those last 2 weeks and depriving food, IMO, is counterproductive.  What are you feeding your plants now?


----------



## Gooch (Dec 2, 2015)

I feel similar to flushing it seems silly to feed the plant all along and then take away all the food and make it starve, but i am a noob so we will see what mine turns out like and then i will have a reference for the next one to flush or not


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2015)

I used to cut off nutes at the last week. I never cut it off 2 weeks out. I used to cut it back as the plants seem to slow down in the last 7-10 days (or there about) and I feel like I am just wasting nutes by continuing to give the higher "flowering" levels. But I have discovered that the "slow down" can vary widely from strain to strain and situation to situation. Plus, I more often than not do my harvest in staggered stages. In doing that I found that the lower buds will fatten up and ripen up significantly if the plants have continued access to nutes. So now I have food available to them pretty much right up to the day that I pull the stumps out of the pots.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 2, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I used to cut off nutes at the last week. I never cut it off 2 weeks out. I used to cut it back as the plants seem to slow down in the last 7-10 days (or there about) and I feel like I am just wasting nutes by continuing to give the higher "flowering" levels. But I have discovered that the "slow down" can vary widely from strain to strain and situation to situation. Plus, I more often than not do my harvest in staggered stages. In doing that I found that the lower buds will fatten up and ripen up significantly if the plants have continued access to nutes. So now I have food available to them pretty much right up to the day that I pull the stumps out of the pots.


 
learning. thanks hp


----------



## bud88 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have never flushed before but this is the first grow that I used a synthetic nutrient regimen. ..Advanced Nutrients. Jungle Juice 3 part.....I have noticed that a lot of you here dont flush or cut off notes at all.....Seeing as Satori is a light feeder to begin with I think I will just cut back towards the end and then just plain water the last time.....
I've also b÷n thinking about taking some of the plant a little later to compare the effects. 
Hi THG...I am doing ok....taking care of my parents(83 and 87) is taking up most of my time these days...


----------



## Gooch (Dec 11, 2015)

well this is what I dont understand, the plant is not actually taking up any nutrients the microbes in the rootzone is taking the nutrients and breaking them down to forms the plant can use, so flushing seems like a waste of time, now there is the problem of overfeeding typical in hydroponics, and when that happens you can get stored nirates that can affect flavors and potency etc... this is why i use only the amount of base nutes that it needs which is around 1/2 strength, and then spoon feeding it what it needs extra.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2015)

Gooch: in an organic system you are correct that the microbes are taking the raw materials and chelating them for the plants to have but in a fully synthetic system, you have very little if any microbes, unless you add them and then its hard to say how long they survive without food to eat. 

On my synthetic stuff, I do flush at the half way point just to clean out the medium so I don't run the risk of toxicity later in flower when the plant is more susceptible to damage from toxicity issues, and more difficult to recover from it.


----------

